# Help with my GSD 11 yrs..........



## angjoek513 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi all, first time posting been reading the forms for years. 
We have our Zeke Male GSD since he was a puppy, he's been part of our family for almost 12 years. He goes everywhere with us and is like our child. He has always been very healthy. I know he's getting up in age and one day were going to have to say goodbye, hopefully not for a very long time. A few weeks back he started to lick his back paws and legs enough to get a few open sores. Now I have noticed when he is laying down his leg jerks a lot and he'll move or turn another way then when he falls asleep again it starts to jerk every now and then its like its pulsing. The other day he got up and almost fell over like he's loosing his balance in his back area. He stands at the stairs like do i really want to go down them. He's also starting t loose his hearing a little. What do I do to make him more comfortable. He really doesn't cry or yelp, not in pain but, hes more fustrated that he cant chase the cat down the street. I really need to take him to the vet and get him looked at as we always have the only thing is now my hubsband has been laided off from work for a year and its really tough to get money together. Don't get me wrong I will find a way to get him help just need to find a vet who might let me make payments. He has a dog bed he lays on should I be looking for something more spacific for senior dogs to help keep him comfy? And is there anything else I can give him to help him. It breaks our heart not think of not having him around and want to keep him as comfortable as possible for as long as we can. I know we are going to have to find ways to help him up and down stairs and outside. Any suggestions on websites that have inexpensive items for senior dogs to improve there remaining years would be great. Thanks in advance........


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's 11 years old! When you get him checked by a vet, i would suggest having him checked for DM (degenerative myalpothy) and arthritis. He's up there in age so it really could be any number of things. The dog bed he has should be fine for him. If you want i'm sure he probably wouldnt mind a couple pillows or even his own blanket but you'd have to ask him! lol. He's an older shepherd. Average lifespan for a GSD is 10-12 years with some occassionally living longer than that. Given his age, you should really try to prepare to let him go soon. You just never know. Love him, get him seen by a vet and love him some more. good luck.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would also check with your vet first, then maybe consider a chiropractor, massage therapist ,,

My senior dogs always got ALOT out of a chiro and/or massage therapy..Consider some supplements as well, MSM w/glucosamine could do him no harm

First get a vet accessment, and I'd do a senior blood panel and go from there..

My gsd's except one, have always lived long lives until 13 -14 years old..


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Something like this might be a help. In the meantime, you could use a bath towel to help your dog go up and down the stairs. 

ComfortLift Carrier: Sling-style dog carrier supports and assists older or arthritic dogs


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

11 is a good age for a GSD as Zoppa said. I think you need to first talk to you vet and then take things from there. It's hard to plan things when you don't know what's going on first


----------



## angjoek513 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. WGVSD thanks for the link I can afford one of those to help get him up and down the stairs. Thanks Again.
Today he's just laying around. His nose is dry and his ears and tounge are hot so he may be running a fever. I tried to feed him, everytime he put his head down to the bowl to eat he whined a little like it hurt. So I held the dish up to his mouth and he ate everything, then I helped him out and down the stairs I watched him Pee and poop, so at least he's eating, and pottying. I am going to get him to the vet on Monday. I'm pretty sure my vet will let me make payments. I'll keep you all posted on what they say. 
I know people keep telling me to be prepared but I'm not giving up on him until he lets us know. I'm hoping he just has a bug or something not so bad.


----------



## angjoek513 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well we took our Zeke to the vet yesterday. Vet his starting him on prednisone and antibiotics for his hips,legs and hotspots. He said the hotspots on his legs he kept licking were geting real bad. After 2 weeks hel'll recheck him and see were we go from there. He gave us some drops to put in his ears because I told him he couldn't hear very well out of one ear, well after the drops were put in now he can't hear us at all medication pull out info said it might cause temp hear loss with few with perm hearing loss its called Mometamax 15g. Read some comments on the internet about perm hearing loss hope we didn't make a mistake in giving him this. I'm going to call the vet this morning and see what he thinks and we should discontinue use or if he thinks it a temp side effect. All in all though he slept threw the night which he hasn't done in a week. We also changed his dog food to science diet with glucosomine.


----------



## kals (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, anyone know about NuJoint, NuVet products and do they work? There's all kinds for GS elder problems hips, itchyness, etc. The product is guaranteed.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for updating us. Not to sure about the Science Diet food, but def want to include glucosomine in the diet. I sure hope the hearing loss is temporary.


----------



## angjoek513 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well Zeke is acting like his old self again. He feels much much better. The hotspots are almost healed, he walk and go down the stairs again without any falling over. His hearing is a little better but I can tell its still not the same hoping it will come back. Seeing the vet for a follow up this Friday. But all in all I am so happy his is feeling better.


----------

